# Help for Essay on Covenant with Adam



## ChristianHedonist (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello all,
I am preparing for an essay I have to write tomorrow for my exam in my Biblical Covenants class. The essay was given to us before hand. We have to answer the question: Did God make a (pre-fall) covenant with Adam? We need to present both sides of the argument and then defend the side we agree with. I know one important verse is Hosea 6:7, but it has been argued that it could mean "at Adam" in reference to a town called Adam. Could any of you point me to some resources for both sides of this, or perhaps name some important arguments to look into for each side?
Thanks a lot!
Grace and Peace,
Dan


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is a discussion between Gene Bridges and a New Covenant Guy. Both sides are presented. 

Is there a Covenant of Works... A discussion between a NCT guy and Gene Bridges. - The PuritanBoard

To bad it is due tomorrow. Dr. Bob Gonzales has done an article I can send to you if I had his permission. It was printed in a Reformed Baptist Theological Review Journal. It is real good. He also just had a recent thread concerning the Hosea passage and an Isaiah text also. http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/isaiah-24-5-covenant-works-43738/


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Feb 16, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> To bad it is due tomorrow. Dr. Bob Gonzales has done an article I can send to you if I had his permission. It was printed in a Reformed Baptist Theological Review Journal. It is real good. He also just had a recent thread concerning the Hosea passage and an Isaiah text also. http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/isaiah-24-5-covenant-works-43738/



Brother, 

Thanks for the complement. You certainly have my permission to forward the article to anyone who may be interested. 

Your servant,


----------

